# Top 5 reasons to schedule a winter photo session



## pashabelman

*Top 5 reasons to schedule a winter photo session: Something fun for our clients to read, and think about booking us during the winter. What do you all think?*Would you consider an outdoor winter photo session? If your immediate answer is &#8220;no,&#8221; you should definitely reconsider. Of course, just like during any season, there are always great days for shooting and days that are not so great &#8211; even during warm summers (hurricane seasons here on the East Coast remind me of couple days like that)
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But just because everything is not green anymore and you have to wear layers of clothes, it does not mean you should cross out the whole entire winter from your agenda to get awesome professional photos done. So why should you schedule your photo session in the wintertime? Some people would say because of the discounts. That is definitely a huge advantage but it is not always the case. While some photographers are offering winter discounts on their services, there are photographers that keep their prices level through out the year as a part of their branding strategy. So price is not always the case. Here are 5 reasons of why winter is a great time for your photo session &#8211; from a photographer&#8217;s perspective:*Reason number one* is the weather.Yes, you read it correctly. Winter weather still might be nice and comfortable for the shoot outdoors. Living here in the South, we are blessed with warm winters, and wearing a short sleeve dress or shirt is quite possible. But cozy sweaters, scarves and fur could be great for a change. So, if you are planning your photo session in Myrtle Beach in the wintertime, making your friends from northern states jealous is quite possible.By the way, The Huffman Family picked a perfect day for their late November session  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Reason number two* is the uniqueness of locations.This reason is quite valid for seasonal cities like Myrtle Beach, where some locations might be overpopulated during summer evenings. Some of these locations could make a pretty cool backdrop for your photographs.  The photo below was just recently taken at House Of Blues in North Myrtle Beach. We love this location, but due to concerts almost every evening in the summer time, it gets pretty hectic all around it. Winter is a great time to utilize this and many other locations for amazing photographs.Had an amazing time working on a small project with a talented Madonna Nash by the House of Blues
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Reason number three* is different feel that wintertime pictures have. Yes, the greenery might be gone, and it might feel little empty all around, but photographers love winter because this is the time for some unique pictures. Do not get discouraged by a grey day. Sometimes the sky opens up rewarding the patient.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don&#8217;t forget to consider all different fun activities that you can do during your lifestyle winter session! P.S. We traveled all the way to North Carolina to see the snow and to shoot this session with Carly and Kurt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Reason number four* is that the winter session could be more meaningful to you. If he proposed to her during the winter, wouldn&#8217;t it be great to remember that time with great engagement pictures that would reflect the spirit of the season? We traveled all the way to Denver, Colorado  for Laura and Ryan engagement session last December.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Finally, reason number five* &#8211; the light. In the winter, the sun is much lower on the horizon. This is great news for us photographers. It simply means the magic hour, the time before and after the sunset and sunrise, will now become longer (a magic hour and a half!). During the day, the low angle of the sun creates pleasing light that helps us do our magic. I took this picture in the early afternoon in December.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







With daylight hours becoming short, we don&#8217;t need to either start early or finish late to capture your portraits in the perfect light.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don&#8217;t forget about glorious winter sunsets &#8211; they will definitely help to make your photos simply spectacular.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We hope you enjoyed this post and would consider your next photo session for this winter.​


----------



## pashabelman

I am new to this so please be kind. I need to figure out on the whole posting threads in here..


----------



## Joey_Ricard

Pasha, I like the key effect in some of these. I think you did a nice job.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Dude the pic of the couple on the yellow chairs gave me a great idea for next time I'm on the main drag at South Beach/Miami.  I avoid winter conditions,but the chairs and depth of field works.


----------



## kgeranzani

I love Winter!


----------



## Big Mike

I completely agree...but I'll also add..."easy for you to say".  

As I type this, here where I live, the temperature is -27 Celsius (-16 F).  And with the wind, it feels A LOT colder.  

Granted, it's not always that cold and we've actually had an unseasonably warm winter (until now).


----------



## antawnmason

Yeah got it and that reason number is very common I think.


----------



## lorenzostpierre

I think only 1 reason is enough to schedule a winter photo session.. And that's so good of you that you had shared 5 reasons..This reasons are worth to read..All the pictures are just amazing...I had saw all the pics from the starting and I must say they are really good and cute.. Specially the first and the last snap..


----------



## photo_joe

I also like the winter since a lot of the areas that would normally be packed during the summer are less busy since most of the tourists are gone.


----------



## sharpiegoddess

The baby in the picnic basket! What a great idea! I love the fur and the coats, this is very inspiring. I just wish the winters in Chicago weren't so cruel and unpredictable. For the shoots that I do do in the winter my fingertip-less gloves come in very handy.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

LOL ever been to the Pacific Northwest? Welcome to Portland, Seattle, and everywhere in between where it rains 300 days out of the year!


----------



## KyraLamb

Beautiful Photos! I loved them all.
Don't forget that in the winter time, a fashionista has that many more cozy-looking outfits to choose from!


----------

